# ساعدوني لو سمحتم أنا بدور على مكن cnc في مصر



## مهندس الهواري (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا طالب في بكالوريوس هندسة طيران في مصر و بصمم طيارة ميكرو و مقاساتها 40 سم * 40 سم وأنا محتاج لتصنيعها مكنة سنس على الأقل 3 محاور فيا ريت أي حد يعرف حاجة يقولي وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عليك بشارع نجيب الريحاني ومحلاته وعندك محل سمعت عنه كثيرا على الموقع وهو شركه كبيره اسمها السقاري
أخوك طارق


----------



## مهندس الهواري (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندس طارق*

بس هل المكن ده 3 محاور ولا 2


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (20 مارس 2009)

يا أخى الكريم أغلب المكن الموجود فى مصر 3 محاور 
وعلى اى حال فى السبتيه وشارح نجيب وما حولها هتلاقى لبن العصفور لو عاوز
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس الهواري (20 مارس 2009)

*متشكر أ وي يا جماعة*

بس بعض الشركات بتبقى بتبيع مكن ( زي شركة السقاري) مش بتصنع منتجات وأنا عاوز شركة تعملي الموولد بتاع الجناح .


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (20 مارس 2009)

يا أخى الكريم الاماكن المذكوره فيها شركات وورش بتصنع كل حاجه وفيها كل الامكانيات (مكن وير ومكن سبارك ومكن leaser وقطع بلازما وغيره كتير) وكلهم جنب بعض هتلاقى بيع الخامات والعده والتصنيع بكافة الطرق فى مكان واحد او على الاقل قريبين من بعض 
وللعمل انا شغال فى العاشر من رمضان مش فى السبتيه
توكل على الله خد الرسمات ونزل جرب حظك وسأل فى اكتر من مكان علشان تاخد اقل سعر للتنفيذ 
ولما تخلص الطياره ورينا صورتها 
وفقك الله


----------



## hanysabra (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم لدي ماكينة 3 × 2 متر 3 محاور وجاهز لمساعدتك 
موقعى هو www.cncstory.com

او يمكنك ارسال رساله لى على الخاص لان المنتدى يمنع المصالح 

اور ارسل رساله على بريدى على الياهو هذا البريد 
على الياهو hanysabra


----------



## مهندس الهواري (14 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا يا م.هاني*

يا ريت تبعتلي رقم تليفونك وعنوان الورشة على الميل بتاعي على الياهو :
mohamed_aeroeng 

ويا ريت تقولي دقة الماكينة و عمق القطع بتاعها علشان الجناح بتاع الطيارة بيتغير تخانته في كل الإتجاهات x,y,z وعشان كده ممكن نضطر نقلب الجناح علشان نقطع من تحت وعلى العموم ابعتلي بس رقم تليفونك واحنا نتفاهم


----------

